# Emerson N-SAR Rescue Knife



## JJR512 (Nov 27, 2014)

Some of you may be familiar with the Emerson brand of knives. They make high-quality, very highly respected folding knives that tend to be of a more "tactical" flavor. Indeed,my big part of the history of EKI (Emerson) is connected to Navy SEALs, who come to Ernest Emerson for custom knives. Emerson had developed a SAR (search and rescue) knife, and the U.S. Navy went to Ernest Emerson and said they wanted to adopt this knife for their rescue personnel. However, the Navy requested a modification to the design, the addition of a webbing cutter inset into the main blade. Emerson made that modification, and thus the N-SAR was born. However, EKI chose to restrict sales of this knife to only Naval rescuers; civilians were not able to buy this knife.

From time to time, they would show up on sites such as eBay as well as more dedicated sites. The N-SARs being sold here were of dubious legality, since the knives were technically owned by the US Navy. However, the military doesn't seem to pursue the theft or loss of small unclassified equipment such as this.

On another forum website such as this one, but oriented toward knives, I made some inquiries regarding this knife. I was mainly trying to find out whether once issued they were property of the recipient or still belonged to the military (which I learned to be the latter). A representative of EKI contacted me and suggested I get in contact with his wife, who is one of Ernest Emerson's daughters, and in charge of sales at EKI. I sent her an email, in which I asked some questions about this knife. I also pointed out that the features that make the N-SAR a valuable tool for Navy rescuers might also make it a good tool for civilian rescuers.

Her response to my email was that EKI would make the N-SAR available for sale to the general public. This was then announced publicly on Friday, Nov. 14.

I ordered one, and confirmed with EKI that mine is the first authorized sale of an N-SAR to someone outside the military. Of course, I'm certainly not the first civilian to own one, since they occasionally turn up on eBay and elsewhere. But mine the first one authorized for civilian sale. (Although due to a shipping error, one with a lower serial number may eventually be sold to another civilian.)

Now, this is a specialized knife, one made for a specific purpose: rescue operations. This is not a knife that the average person looking for a general-purpose or EDC would be interested in. The tip is blunt, so as not to accidentally stick a victim. The cutting hook inset into the main blade is for cutting through straps to disentangle a victim, or webbing, such as seatbelts. This cutter can also be used to slice through clothing. When folded, the cutter is fully exposed, so it can be used without unfolding the blade.

There are other tools available to EMTs and rescue personnel that will fulfill the same functions as this tool. This is certainly not the only option; we have trauma shears, other rescue knives, including many with similar cutting hooks somewhere on them. And most of the other options are far less expensive than this option. But for me, I'm an Emerson fan and collector, hence my interest in this task-specific knife that's related to my line of work. And since I played a role in making this knife available to anyone, naturally I had to get one and try it out. I'm working on some comparison tests that will include standard trauma shears, a Leatherman Raptor, a Gerber Hinderer, and possibly one or two other available options (if anyone has any suggestions for specific products they'd like to see included in this comparison test, please let me know). I'll make a video of these tests and will provide a link when I'm done.

Here are some photos of mine.













Product link: http://emersonknives.com/shop/knives/n-sar/


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 28, 2014)

Nothing special about that knife at all for 280.00 dollars! I have plenty of knives that I carry that are sub 100.00 dollarish knives that will perform the same functions and possess the same durability. But if that's your thing and you got the money go for it.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

As I said, there's nothing special about the functionality of this knife. I disagree with your other characterization, though. Yes, there are other durable knives out there, but saying they have "the same durability" as this one is wishful thinking.

Let me put it like this: A Chevrolet is a perfectly good car. A Mercedes is a better car. Is a Mercedes two or three times as good of a car as one that costs one half or one third the price? No. And this knife is not two or three times as good as a knife that's one half or one third the price. It's not going to make two or three times as many cuts, nor is it going to make cuts two or three times as fast. But saying it's "the same" as a lesser knife is no more accurate than saying a Mercedes is the same as a Chevy.

Let me put it another way: There is no one knife that is officially issued to US Navy SEALs. Lots of knives claim to be, but the reality as that a manufacturer sent a sample bunch to the SEALs, and once one SEAL team member touches the knife, that manufacturer can now say that their knife is used by SEALs. And a lot of team members do use whatever comes their way for free. But a lot of them do go out of their way to get an Emerson knife, and often its one of Emerson's custom knives that costs over a thousand dollars. I think it says a lot about the company and their reputation that these elite operators go out of their way and voluntarily spend their own money on this company's products, when they could just as easily have any old "sub 100.00 dollarish" knife or a free knife.

That being said...a knife like this N-SAR is admittedly a bit overkill for the civilian EMS world. We don't necessarily need ultra-high-quality, ultra-expensive knives. No matter what product I'm using for the task, if it fails in the line of duty, chances are high that there are many backups on the scene. If the trauma shears I brought in my pocket fail, well there's probably another in the jump bag, another in the ambulance, maybe one on the engine that also responded, and probably one in my co-worker's pocket as well. Ditto this knife, or a similar-function cheaper version of it; if a rescue knife like this fails, there's probably at least half a dozen other ways to accomplish the same task on scene, and the momentary delay in swapping out tools probably isn't going to get anyone killed.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 29, 2014)

JJR512 said:


> As I said, there's nothing special about the functionality of this knife. I disagree with your other characterization, though. Yes, there are other durable knives out there, but saying they have "the same durability" as this one is wishful thinking.
> 
> Let me put it like this: A Chevrolet is a perfectly good car. A Mercedes is a better car. Is a Mercedes two or three times as good of a car as one that costs one half or one third the price? No. And this knife is not two or three times as good as a knife that's one half or one third the price. It's not going to make two or three times as many cuts, nor is it going to make cuts two or three times as fast. But saying it's "the same" as a lesser knife is no more accurate than saying a Mercedes is the same as a Chevy.
> 
> ...



Some of the most experienced military survival instructors use a $40 knife...I think you're putting alot of your reasoning about the knife quality just because a military unit uses it. No matter what level of the military you are in, there are guys who will spend as little as possible of their own coin, or guys who spend most of their lives trying to source and buy (or convince their unit to purchase for them) something they think is cool. I think any knife over $150 is 'overkill' for anyone unless you're a butcher and replace them often!


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

Let me make it clear that my reasoning and opinion about an Emerson knife is based on my experience with Emerson knives.

The SEAL team members who get Emersons are certainly not looking to spend as little of their own money as possible, nor are they looking for something cool. They are looking for the best, most reliable tool, period. When _your_ life depends on it, nothing is overkill. That is why I stipulated that a knife like this would be overkill for the civilian EMS community, as I explained, because our lives probably won't depend on a rescue knife not failing.

Also, some of the most experienced military survival instructors may use a $40 knife, but some of the other most experienced military survival instructors use knives that are more expensive than this.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol could have got a real knife for that price.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 29, 2014)

JJR512 said:


> Let me make it clear that my reasoning and opinion about an Emerson knife is based on my experience with Emerson knives.
> 
> The SEAL team members who get Emersons are certainly not looking to spend as little of their own money as possible, nor are they looking for something cool. They are looking for the best, most reliable tool, period. When _your_ life depends on it, nothing is overkill. That is why I stipulated that a knife like this would be overkill for the civilian EMS community, as I explained, because our lives probably won't depend on a rescue knife not failing.
> 
> Also, some of the most experienced military survival instructors may use a $40 knife, but some of the other most experienced military survival instructors use knives that are more expensive than this.



ok you'd know more than me about it. enjoy your toy!


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Lol could have got a real knife for that price.


Not sure what you mean by "real knife", can you elaborate?



irishboxer384 said:


> ok you'd know more than me about it. enjoy your toy!


It is a _tool_, but thank you for the well-wishes nonetheless.

...
On another note, I forgot to mention that for this particular model, EMTs can get a 20% discount. You'd probably need to call for a code.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 29, 2014)

You're paying more money for less functionality. Why would you limit yourself to a blunt tip? Your knife is now a glorified seatbelt cutter. But hey, collect all you want.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> You're paying more money for less functionality. Why would you limit yourself to a blunt tip? Your knife is now a glorified seatbelt cutter. But hey, collect all you want.


You shouldn't criticize something you don't understand. The purpose of the blunt tip is so that if you use this to slice through clothes, you don't accidentally stab your patient. The specific method is to put the blade edge up (away from the skin) between the skin and clothes and drag it through the fabric, slicing it open. Or, if you are using it _near_ a patient, for example to cut through webbing, or a seatbelt, or anything else entangling the patient, you don't accidentally stab into the patient.

Here's some background from Wikipedia...


> After a disastrous helicopter crash in 1999 resulting in the deaths of six Marines and one sailor, the US Navy performed an assessment of their equipment and decided among other things that they needed a new search and rescue knife.[50] The KA-BAR knives issued to the SBUs (Special Boat Units) had catastrophically failed to cut the Marines free from their webbing.[31]
> 
> The Navy went to Emerson, who designed and fabricated a working prototype within 24 hours.[31] They found that it met their needs, and the model was dubbed the "SARK" (Search and Rescue Knife). The SARK is a folding knife with a wharncliffe-style blade and *a blunt tip designed so a rescuer could cut trapped victims free without stabbing them*.[50] The knife features Emerson's Wave.[31] Seeing another need in the police community, Emerson replaced the blunt end of the SARK with a pointed end and named it the "P-SARK", or Police Search And Rescue Knife.[51] In 2005, the Navy changed the requirements on the SARK to incorporate a guthook on the back of the blade for use as a line-cutter.[52] Emerson made the change on this model which is only available to the US Navy and the model designation is the NSAR (Navy Search And Rescue) Knife.[52]


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 29, 2014)

JJR512 said:


> You shouldn't criticize something you don't understand. The purpose of the blunt tip is so that if you use this to slice through clothes, you don't accidentally stab your patient. The specific method is to put the blade edge up (away from the skin) between the skin and clothes and drag it through the fabric, slicing it open. Or, if you are using it _near_ a patient, for example to cut through webbing, or a seatbelt, or anything else entangling the patient, you don't accidentally stab into the patient.
> 
> Here's some background from Wikipedia...




I completely understand the point of the blunt tip, but umm, hey, that's what shears are for. So again, you have a glorified seatbelt cutter.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 29, 2014)

So youre saying trauma shears aren't good enough to cut through clothing for seals (which would only be required in a rare emergency, but trauma sheers for EMS personnel who use them constantly are fit for purpose? My point is....you wanted a knife because you like navy seals and heard some of them might have them, you can be honest lol....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2014)

I got a Gerber Hinderer as a gift several years ago. I carry it, but have used it as a prying tool more than I ever used it for cutting clothes. Every time I needed to cut clothes, I just used my shears. Even when I had a neat toy like "Ripshears", I still just used the shears. (By the way, I had Ripshears for a total of one call. They were picked up by a FF after the first trauma call I used them on, never to be seen again)

But hey... If you like to collect knives, good for you. Just don't try to convince me that it's a essential tool. It's just another geegaw to spend money on. (Kind of like I do with flashlights)


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 29, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> So youre saying trauma shears aren't good enough to cut through clothing for seals (which would only be required in a rare emergency, but trauma sheers for EMS personnel who use them constantly are fit for purpose? My point is....you wanted a knife because you like navy seals and heard some of them might have them, you can be honest lol....



Basically this is my thought as well. If you want to collect knives and don't mind spending the money that's great, but do I think there is any difference in quality or functionality over say this knife, except for an insane markup because "the seals use it" absolutely not. I could care less what the seals use. Talk to most
Operators from other branches and the seals are some of the most egotistical overhyped spec ops members out there. 

http://www.bladeops.com/Kershaw-Rescue-Blur-Spring-Assisted-Knife-Black-p/ks1675bst.htm


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I completely understand the point of the blunt tip, but umm, hey, that's what shears are for. So again, you have a glorified seatbelt cutter.


Seatbelt, clothes, laces, ropes, lines...pretty much anything one might need to cut through. The only thing this knife won't do well is stab someone.



irishboxer384 said:


> So youre saying trauma shears aren't good enough to cut through clothing for seals (which would only be required in a rare emergency, but trauma sheers for EMS personnel who use them constantly are fit for purpose? My point is....you wanted a knife because you like navy seals and heard some of them might have them, you can be honest lol....


Can you please quote where I said trauma shears aren't good enough for anything? Or tell us in what post number I said that? Tell you what, while you go try to find where I said anything close to that, I'll go ahead and tell you where I said the exact opposite of the words you just tried to stuff in my mouth: #3. Post #3 is where I said directly that a knife like this is "admittedly a bit overkill", and where I indirectly mentioned that trauma shears are fine.

Now, regarding your point, let me clarify your errors. First, I didn't hear that some SEAL team members might have Emerson knives. It is a known fact. In point of fact, one Emerson knife carried by a SEAL team member in the operation in which Osama bin Laden was killed was auctioned for $25,000. Your other main error was in assuming you know anything about me, such as your assumption that I'm fascinated with Navy SEALs. I respect them, but I doubt it's any more than the average American. I mentioned them here specifically because they served as an example to make a point, but the fact that I mentioned them to make a point doesn't mean I go out of my way to buy all the same gear they use.



DEmedic said:


> I got a Gerber Hinderer as a gift several years ago. I carry it, but have used it as a prying tool more than I ever used it for cutting clothes. Every time I needed to cut clothes, I just used my shears. Even when I had a neat toy like "Ripshears", I still just used the shears. (By the way, I had Ripshears for a total of one call. They were picked up by a FF after the first trauma call I used them on, never to be seen again)
> 
> But hey... If you like to collect knives, good for you. Just don't try to convince me that it's a essential tool. It's just another geegaw to spend money on. (Kind of like I do with flashlights)



I have a Gerber Hinderer as well. I would not recommend using it for cutting through clothes; the all-serrated blade wouldn't be good for slicing.

I have not tried to convince anyone that this is an essential tool. I will repeat (for the second time in this post) that I said as early as post #3 that this knife would be overkill for civilian EMS.

I chose to present this product knowing it was overkill because I also know there are some people out there who like products that are overkill, people who like things that are different or not the same thing that everyone else has, people who are familiar with the Emerson name and reputation and will get it for that alone, or people who will get it (or at least want it) just because it looks cool to them. I got this knife for a combination of those reasons: I am familiar with the Emerson name and reputation, and I wanted to try something different. But I have no expectation that it's going to be significantly better than the other options.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

I guess the bottom line on this subject is that if you don't want this knife, don't buy it. I'm not trying to force anyone to buy it, and I haven't tried to convince anyone that this knife is the absolute bestest thing any rescuer could ever carry. I mentioned it...if you're interested, the information is there, and now you know it's available. If you're not interested, that's fine, too. But don't try to make fun of me or put me down just because I have the means and will to try something different and share it.

And that's all there is to say about it.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 29, 2014)

JJR512 said:


> I guess the bottom line on this subject is that if you don't want this knife, don't buy it. I'm not trying to force anyone to buy it, and I haven't tried to convince anyone that this knife is the absolute bestest thing any rescuer could ever carry. I mentioned it...if you're interested, the information is there, and now you know it's available. If you're not interested, that's fine, too. But don't try to make fun of me or put me down just because I have the means and will to try something different and share it.
> 
> And that's all there is to say about it.



I wasn't making fun or putting you down...a man needs a hobby, and trust me i have enough of my own junk around my house! 
Having said that- judging a piece of equipment based on the fact some carry it while they're working in an sf unit doesn't mean anything. If you like the knife because you associate it with seals and you're a collector is one thing, attaching everything about the knife to sf as a judgement on its quality is another. I've trialled tons of stuff given to us and most of it sat in one of many equipment lockers gathering dust, I even had two pairs of gloves worth $300 and I couldn't even sell them when i left the military so they had to go in the trash along with literally thousands of dollars of other stuff. Just because someone in a job that involves kicking doors and shooting people in the face uses something doesn't mean its better than what civilians are using...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Whatever boats your float.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> I wasn't making fun or putting you down...a man needs a hobby, and trust me i have enough of my own junk around my house!
> Having said that- judging a piece of equipment based on the fact some carry it while they're working in an sf unit doesn't mean anything. If you like the knife because you associate it with seals and you're a collector is one thing, attaching everything about the knife to sf as a judgement on its quality is another. I've trialled tons of stuff given to us and most of it sat in one of many equipment lockers gathering dust, I even had two pairs of gloves worth $300 and I couldn't even sell them when i left the military so they had to go in the trash along with literally thousands of dollars of other stuff. Just because someone in a job that involves kicking doors and shooting people in the face uses something doesn't mean its better than what civilians are using...


I want to try again to make it clear that I'm not judging this knife based on the fact that SEALs carry it. In point of fact, I don't know that SEALs carry this knife, and I never said they did. My judgment based on association with SEALs was about the company (Emerson) itself. Furthermore, that was only one factor I mentioned, the other was my own personal experience with the brand.

I do understand that SEALs and other special forces units are given lots of equipment to try out. (I understand that often this is so that the manufacturer can then advertise that their product has been "used by Special Forces!".) I alluded to that in post #3. Emerson knives are not given or sent to SF units to try out. The point I was making was that some of these people go get Emerson knives of their own free will, with their own money. That was the entire point: these people have issued gear as well as trial gear sent by various manufacturers, and have lots of options, many of them free. Yet some of them go specifically to Emerson and spend a _lot_ of money, often more than a thousand dollars for a custom knife. When you have plenty of free options but you choose to spend that much money, I feel that is a testament to the respect these people have for this company, and I think that speaks to this company's reputation. That was my point.

And finally, for the (some number I've stopped counting)th time, I never said this knife is better than anything else.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 29, 2014)

I post this picture not to poke fun at the OP, but to point out there is a TON of gear out there that is advertised as being made for or invented by some SEAL or Delta operator, everything from slings to knives to "Perfect Pushup" contraptions. I once bought a rifle sling supposedly designed by a SEAL that turned out to be needlessly complicated (how on earth does one manage to make a sling complicated in the first place??) and had excess webbing and straps that constantly got caught up in my other kit and was generally just a PITA. 

IMHO, the knife described by the OP sounds more like something designed for Air Force Pararescue Jumpers than for the SEALs. Personally speaking, if I was with a small 12 man team going behind enemy lines and every ounce was vitally important, idk if I'd choose a knife designed to cut clothing and not flesh over one that can do pretty much whatever I needed of it if I found myself in a survival situation with just my pocket folder on me. Just saying..


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Nov 30, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I post this picture not to poke fun at the OP, but to point out there is a TON of gear out there that is advertised as being made for or invented by some SEAL or Delta operator, everything from slings to knives to "Perfect Pushup" contraptions. I once bought a rifle sling supposedly designed by a SEAL that turned out to be needlessly complicated (how on earth does one manage to make a sling complicated in the first place??) and had excess webbing and straps that constantly got caught up in my other kit and was generally just a PITA.
> 
> IMHO, the knife described by the OP sounds more like something designed for Air Force Pararescue Jumpers than for the SEALs. Personally speaking, if I was with a small 12 man team going behind enemy lines and every ounce was vitally important, idk if I'd choose a knife designed to cut clothing and not flesh over one that can do pretty much whatever I needed of it if I found myself in a survival situation with just my pocket folder on me. Just saying..



Awesome image.

I've never cared for real fancy multitools or knives. I have been in the market for a fixed blade for rescue use, and it'll probably be a diving knife under $30. Get you something that has a sharp edge, a serrated edge, and good steel, and call it a day. No need for brand names. 

This whole thread could equate to the use of the Leatherman Raptor. $50-$70 for a pair of glorified trauma shears, get a knife for the seatbelt (or try before you pry). I've had teammates jealous of my $5-pack-of-3 trauma shears from Amazon, and know a guy who hated himself for losing a pair of Raptors on a search. What happens if/when this rather expensive knife gets lost? The pricing on this NSAR is getting into handheld GPS range, and those are gold bricks in wilderness SAR. I'm not saying the knife is overpriced or not good, I'm just saying that there may be a more practical option.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Awesome image.



Haha yeah, I love the Bob on the Fob comics, too bad there's only a handful of them out there. 

When I was a young E3, E4 on my first couple of deployments I was a bit of a geardo myself,  spent wayyy to much money on random bits of kit that looked cool in the store but never actually got used. By my third trip to the sandbox after I got my stripes I was more worried about what was the minimum amount of stuff I could get away with wearing lol


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 30, 2014)

Usually starts off with 1 guy in the unit who fancies a new brand of boot or some crap- but doesn't want to buy it himself.
So he rants and raves about it to the team until another guy who DOES love to spend his money on equipment buys his own...intitial guy then uses this to bring to the stores senior NCO and tells him- this is what all the guys want, its awesome.
Stores order is placed and said kit gets used for one tour. During next pre-op training a few months later a new type of super boot comes out and the cycle starts again lol...


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I post this picture not to poke fun at the OP, but to point out there is a TON of gear out there that is advertised as being made for or invented by some SEAL or Delta operator, everything from slings to knives to "Perfect Pushup" contraptions. I once bought a rifle sling supposedly designed by a SEAL that turned out to be needlessly complicated (how on earth does one manage to make a sling complicated in the first place??) and had excess webbing and straps that constantly got caught up in my other kit and was generally just a PITA.
> 
> IMHO, the knife described by the OP sounds more like something designed for Air Force Pararescue Jumpers than for the SEALs. Personally speaking, if I was with a small 12 man team going behind enemy lines and every ounce was vitally important, idk if I'd choose a knife designed to cut clothing and not flesh over one that can do pretty much whatever I needed of it if I found myself in a survival situation with just my pocket folder on me. Just saying..


I've already mentioned twice that there is a lot of gear that's advertised as being used by special forces, and I even described how they get away with it. That's not the case here. I never said that this knife was used by SEALs or any special forces, so I'm not sure how that statement seems to keep getting read when it was never written.

This knife was not designed for SEALs, it was designed for the Navy's search and rescue teams. Go back and reread post #10 for the explanation of how and why this knife was designed.


----------



## Aidan McArthur (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like a good quality tool. Ignore the haters.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 9, 2014)

Those that don't get it about Emerson's never will. That's ok. Ernie' s knives aren't for everyone.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 9, 2014)

MackTheKnife said:


> Those that don't get it about Emerson's never will. That's ok. Ernie' s knives aren't for everyone.



Im not doubting the quality of the blade, I was alluding more to the fact that the word SEAL has been used probably the same amount of times as the knife itself in this thread lol......


----------



## Aidan McArthur (Dec 9, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Im not doubting the quality of the blade, I was alluding more to the fact that the word SEAL has been used probably the same amount of times as the knife itself in this thread lol......


So what are you getting at? If you don't feel the need to buy this knife then don't lol....


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm 'getting at' the points I've previously mentioned in the thread....


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 9, 2014)

Aidan McArthur said:


> So what are you getting at? If you don't feel the need to buy this knife then don't lol....



shush, noob.


----------



## Aidan McArthur (Dec 11, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> shush, noob.


Haha, I've never been called a noob before by someone like you. That's really funny.


----------



## DieselBolus (Dec 11, 2014)

That knife could buy about 10 units of community college education. I heard that seals go to college too. So tactical.

Or PHTLS. How often do you really encounter people in a SAR setting that are magically tangled in all this webbing?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2014)

Aidan McArthur said:


> Haha, I've never been called a noob before by someone like you. That's really funny.



If the shoe fits...


----------



## MedicX (Jun 26, 2015)

Came across this thread while trying to find an article that I had read a couple of years ago on the Emerson SARK. Gotta say, I was let down to see a forum that is supposed to be about like minded individuals treating a member like an idiot. Not a good first impression.

First off, the OP never tried to persuade anyone to buy or say that they needed the NSAR. Simply put, he was proud of his purchase, and especially so because he is a fan of Emerson Knives, and the fact that there is a tool out there by a company that he likes that is duty specific...

Emerson knives are very well built tool, knives, etc. No, they are not for everyone. To each his own. I personally love Emerson knives and swear by them. I did not always like them, and before I knew a whole lot about knives, said I would never own one because I thought they were ugly. 

For those that doubt the hx of the tool mentioned in this thread, do some research. Continue to use your shears, and Gerbers, or whatever. Don't down someone because you think they spent too much on a knife or the like. 

As I've learned, most of the people that run their mouth about how much someone spends on a tool, are usually the people that end up asking me for mine down the road when their cheap China made version fails. Go ahead, take a look at your pocket knife real quick... open it and tell me what type of steel it is... Or does it say Made in China?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2015)

MedicX said:


> As I've learned, most of the people that run their mouth about how much someone spends on a tool, are usually the people that end up asking me for mine down the road when their cheap China made version fails. Go ahead, take a look at your pocket knife real quick... open it and tell me what type of steel it is... Or does it say Made in China?



I had this long and arduous novel post typed out, but I decided to keep it short and sweet. Im not putting down the OP or the knife, his money he can do/ buy whatever he wants, just don't shove it down out necks. I have no need for a knife that price with all the gadgets and gismos on it. Im perfectly fine with my cheap $5 trauma sheers from amazon that in 3 years in EMS have only used a handful of times, and my "mercian" made gerber knife (don't know the steel guessing 440). If I need to cut a seatbelt my sheers will suffice, after all they don't call them "penny cutters" for nothing 

Edit: Why this thread has been resurrected it beyond me. But I thought I would chip in my 2 cents on this matter.


----------



## Honeybadger (Jul 1, 2015)

Cool knife, but why doesn't it have a glass breaker? My NRS pilot knife on my backpack even has that, and it's mostly made to saw through fiberglass.


----------

